# Who would you like to be?



## Anomaly (Mar 11, 2007)

OK. We all read a lot. We have read many many novels. Sci Fi and/or Fantasy.

For me the great fun is the what if of it all.

What if I could fly FLT ships and go to different worlds.
What if I  could meet aliens and observe their societies.

Imagination. That's it.

I've lived in China and traveled the world in my profession. So I imagine that I would be an explorer. Not neccessarily the heroic type. Just a working class 9 to warp type.

Anyone game to confess their dream?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 11, 2007)

I think my ultimate goal would be to become the very first artist to record life on another world, an exobiological version of James Audubon!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 11, 2007)

I want magic powers. Like in AD & D or Eragon or Wheel of Time or whatever. Not too picky about it. 

Then I would totally rule the universe! 



Actually I would love to go to alternate dimensions and see things differently, you know since we only see in certain dimensions, and math shows us there are more, what do they look like? Feel like? ect....

I just want to explore things that can not be explored in our current physical state.

And kill an evil dragon. That would be cool. I could mount its head on my wall!

PS Curt: Curt Chiarelli has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.

Must mean a lot of people adore you! : ) Or you are really lazy. One of the two! :wink:


----------



## Talysia (Mar 11, 2007)

When I first read Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern series the first time (a good few years ago now!) I wanted to see a world where humans and dragons lived side by side.  I don't know whether it's technically possible or not, but that was always a dream of mine.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 11, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> PS Curt: Curt Chiarelli has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> Must mean a lot of people adore you! : ) Or you are really lazy. One of the two! :wink:



You may very well think that . . . . but I couldn't possibly comment!   Okay, problem fixed, ready to receive all incoming messages!


----------



## Pyan (Mar 11, 2007)

I always wanted to be Kimball Kinnison.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd like to be a wanderer of some kind - maybe on a survey ship, or a small-time merchant. Free and easy, that's the life for me.

So who's Kimball Kinnison, then, Pyan?


----------



## Pyan (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, Cul.

Amazon.ca: Galactic Patrol: Books: John Clute,Edward E. Smith,Ric Binkley


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 11, 2007)

Ta. I'm so very ignorant...


----------



## Pyan (Mar 11, 2007)

Not at all.
So many books, so little time............


----------



## Beldarius (Mar 27, 2007)

I would probably be something like an "alien language - human language" translator or something like that.

If I was a character in a book, I'd be a Jedi in Star Wars. xD And if I was an existing character, Kyp Durron comes to mind (if I changed my gender, that is... and I'm not even nearly as dark and arrogant as he is).


----------



## Chrystelia (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd like to be a Sithi and live in Jao E Tinukai'i.  On a grand scale, I'd like to be the deity in charge of sending dreams and nightmares to all you mortals...


----------



## HappyHippo (Mar 29, 2007)

Oooh, I like your style! 

I'd not want to go into space, as I can't handle heights *mwahaha*, and I'm not sure about the lack of propper plumbing in conventional fantasies, as they're all medaeval. I think I'd really like to spend time learning withcraft and headology from Granny Weatherwax. She's just plain _*COOOOOOL*_.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 31, 2007)

At first I thought I'd l ike being a Jedi, just to have the lightsaber. But that whole thing about remaining celibate... not for me. 

Then I thought about being a researcher of the H.P.L. variety... but they tend to meet very bad ends, and that doesn't sound so hot.

So I think I'd like to be a space hero... someone from the Buck Rogers/Flash Gordon/Tom Corbett/Space Patrol school of do-goodery. I'd get to have a ray gun, a space ship, and probably a robot. And of course, there's the requisite space babe***: Smart, resourceful, strong, heroic, cute, able to kick alien butt even while wearing the least practical of shoes...

Cruising the space ways, fighting ne'er do wells, saving the galaxy week after week... Yep, that sounds mighty fine to me. Migh-T-Fine. 

*The usual space babe -- swooning in fear, clinging to the hero while he fends off the BEMs -- isn't gonna cut it. This is a new millennium, and we space heroes like to know that, if push comes to shove, _we_ can swoon in fear, or cling to our space babes while _they_ fend off the BEMs.


----------



## deletrix (Apr 1, 2007)

It would be kind of nifty to be cybernetic, with equal parts machine and human. Or to be a completely aware/autonomous/awesome cyborg like Sanakan (in my avatar). With or without a very large gun. 

I'm also intrigued at the idea of being integrated (with the ability to separate myself from!) into a starship. =B


----------



## Tau Zero (May 26, 2007)

I want to explore strange new worlds, seek out new life and new civilizations, and boldly go where no one has gone before.  

When i wrote those words many years ago, who knew i'd be proclaiming them here for the first time?


----------



## Tabasco (May 26, 2007)

deletrix said:


> It would be kind of nifty to be cybernetic, with equal parts machine and human. Or to be a completely aware/autonomous/awesome cyborg like Sanakan (in my avatar). With or without a very large gun.


 

Oh yeah! A full conversion cyborg with guns, lasers, the works... only in a fantasy setting.


----------



## Joel007 (May 26, 2007)

I've always had idle daydreams about force-choking the people who are shouting at me that I shouldn't have asleep during my work hours , or bouncing off the walls wielding a small lightsaber...

Lemme be Yoda!


----------



## Rawled Demha (May 26, 2007)

i would like to be in that portion of space where no man (or woman) has ever been, wherever that may be.....basically i wanna be a spaceman!


----------



## HBP (May 27, 2007)

I would want to be the person who discovers some form of existence on earth that was blurred by normal human sight. Something that for decades people believe was mythical, a legend , Fairy tale or even super/un natural. 

To find something that defies the laws of physics that our world is built on.


----------



## Majimaune (May 27, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> I've always had idle daydreams about force-choking the people who are shouting at me that I shouldn't have asleep during my work hours , or bouncing off the walls wielding a small lightsaber...
> 
> Lemme be Yoda!


Only if I can be Corran Horn and fly X-wings with a lightsaber and untrained force powers.


----------



## Timewalker (May 28, 2007)

I want to be a time traveler who can wander around past and future history in our universe and others (but with an early warning system so I don't blunder into one that's hostile to human life).


----------



## Majimaune (May 28, 2007)

Now that would be interesting.


----------



## gully_foyle (May 28, 2007)

I'd like to be Gulliver Foyle. I actually spent a new years eve on the Spanish Steps hoping he would suddenly materialise. Instead a bunch of Russian sailors with a case of vodka turned up, so maybe Gully did appear, but I don't remember it.

Otherwise, being Louis Wu would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Ace (May 28, 2007)

I'd love to be an exobiologist on a starship.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 28, 2007)

I want to be a Time Lord!

Or, failing that, some evil magical type, intent on world domination. You know the sort. Yeah, I think I'd enjoy that.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 28, 2007)

i want to be lord foul the despiser just cuzz hes cool and immortal and totaly evil he commands an army of crazy ebony beast and three other immoratal evil things and hes magical, lord fouls got it all also i want his lair in mount thunder yaayyy

also samurais have always sparked my interest i like the whole "live and die by the sword" mentality they have very respectable and tough people


----------



## K. Riehl (May 28, 2007)

I want to discover that I am a member of family of Oberon, Dworkin, and Corwin and live in the court of Amber. To walk the pattern and have the power to travel to any world that I can imagine. Want a world where aliens visit?, no problem. Where technology has advanced to the point of space travel?, bring it on!


----------



## The DeadMan (May 29, 2007)

I would like to be Captain John Grimes. Traveling in my own Spaceship, going anywhere I wanted, and doing anything I wanted.


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 8, 2007)

Fortunately, as a roleplayer i can play out most of my fantasies (like being a Starfleet captain, or having superhuman powers).
But if I had to choose I'd probably go for Marvell's Captain Universe. His powers looked really cool when Spidey hade them for a while..


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to be Umaman,sorry superman.


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (Jun 10, 2007)

I would loved to be an elf in lord of the rings

don't really have a reason why


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 11, 2007)

Well it would be pretty cool, apart from the fact that you would be leaving Middle-Earth with the rest of your people to the best place off the world, the Undying Lands...Nope I can't really see an upside...


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (Jun 12, 2007)

there's always a down side

oh hum

Maybe a hobbit instead


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 13, 2007)

Only if you don't mind spending your entire day eating and going to parties where you exchange (useless) gifts...


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I wouldn't find that to bad personally...


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 13, 2007)

The problem I have with Middle-Earth (and many other Fantasy settings) is: no recorded music, very few novels, no visual media, no modern healthcare and generally no social security...


----------



## ambershadow (Jun 14, 2007)

A member of the courts of Amber being able to walk to any universe I could imagine.

Barring that traveling to new worlds and finding out if others really exist out there.


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (Jun 14, 2007)

ilthaniel said:


> The problem I have with Middle-Earth (and many other Fantasy settings) is: no recorded music, very few novels, no visual media, no modern healthcare and generally no social security...


 
I didn't think of that  but then I wouldn't want to get trapped in star trek  sorry people!

I'd like to be in the great machine on epsilon (sp?) that would be fun


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 14, 2007)

ilthaniel said:


> The problem I have with Middle-Earth (and many other Fantasy settings) is: no recorded music, very few novels, no visual media, no modern healthcare and generally no social security...


Which is exactly why I want to be someone from Star Wars.


----------



## Alurny (Jun 18, 2007)

Gambit from the X-Men series. He is just so damn cool.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally posted by Curt Chiarelli



> I think my ultimate goal would be to become the very first artist to record life on another world, an exobiological version of James Audubon!



That would be pretty cool Curt.

I would love to be able to get that novel in my head out and on paper and make it so good that people were so absorbed in it, that it was just one of those very special novels that people remembered forever, Oh and it brought me lots of fame and Money!


----------



## tarifa (Jun 21, 2007)

Molly (stepin-razor) from Neuromancer always seemed very cool to me

Halo-jones or Death from graphic country

Mara from the Empire series (Feist an Wurts) has also been a bit of a heroine

would be cool to be any of the above (to try anyway)


----------



## Ash-ley (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd like to be Rachel Morgan from the Kim Harrison Series.


----------

